# Who are the new House members?



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Democrats......53 newly elected.....34 women.....20 are colored
Democratic White men in the House will drop from 41% to 38%

Republicans......31 new members......30 are men.....all 31 are white
Republican White men in the House grows from 86% to 90 %.

Why do you suppose that is??????Women and non white Democratic candidates are growing in numbers. The Good Old Boys Club Republicans in the future will have a tough time if they don't start getting candidates that are women and non white.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As a percentage isn't the Trump Whitehouse about the same? I don't pay that much attention because I'm not racist or sexist. :rollin:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Trump's White House is another "Good Old Boy's Club." 86 % white.......only 18% women. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I found this... and it kind of fits here with diversity and what not.

https://reason.com/blog/2018/11/13/fbi- ... ease-trump

Title of article...*The FBI Says Hate Crimes Rose 17% in 2017, But That Doesn't Mean Things Are Actually Getting Worse*

The article basically states that 1000 more agencies gave more data towards the findings. That is from the 2016. So you have `1000 more agencies reporting in... of course the data will go up.

I am not saying there isn't a problem in the USA. I am just saying don't always believe stats. They can be misleading. Also remember "hate" crimes have to be against a protected list...race, gender, age, etc. So when that list gets longer the stats will go up.

Now onto my personal thinking.... if someone is going to do harm to anyone or destroy something of someone else on purpose... isn't that "hate" towards that person?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Now onto my personal thinking.... if someone is going to do harm to anyone or destroy something of someone else on purpose... isn't that "hate" towards that person?


 Exactly. The only purpose for hate crimes is so liberals can disproportionately punish those they hate. A person murders someone why? I would say because they hate. Odd the Native Americans who drug a white guy chained behind a car until he was unrecognizable a few years back were not charged with a hate crime. I guess they didn't dislike him. Maybe liberals think he deserved it being one of those bad white guys. Personally I am for real equality, not the fake crap the liberals hand out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

WOW......A far right person saying only liberals might hate. Talk about crap.......You must not have seen any of Trump's tweets or fake campaign speeches (anyone who says they weren't personal rallies just for him wasn't watching)the past 2 weeks. Spewing constant HATE FOR DEMOCRATS non stop. Continues non stop. Even after the elections are over.

Come on Plainsman.....take the blinders off for once. Your constant berating of Democrats is getting mind numbing. WE ARE NOT ALL HATERS. Some of us actually don't mind having a few Republicans around. eace:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The reason Trump tweets is that our media is so bias it's the only way he can get the truth out to the people. You may think what he says is hateful, but the truth is the truth. Yes I see the democrat party as the party of hate. They preach tolerance, but have no tolerance for those who do not agree with them. Do we see republicans driving democrat politicians from restaurants? Have any republicans told people to confront democrats at gas stations, grocery stores, restaurants and anywhere they find them/ No that's democrats encouraging violence against republicans. Clawing like animals at the doors to the supreme court, and making a spectacle of themselves. All because they hated an innocent man.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Today from Mr. Trump.... Mueller Probe.....What else can we expect from someone as hateful as the fake president.....These are in just one day. YOU WANT TO TALK ABOUT HATE?......HERE IT IS. Does this guy know the axe is about to fall? Is he still trying to keep you republicans numb to his BS? Are indictments soon to be coming?

Another question......why are his buddies in the Senate,including McConnell, fighting legislation to protect Mueller? Why wasn't Rosenstein made acting AG until he appointed 1 to be accepted by the Senate?

Trump's tirade today....
TOTAL MESS
ABSOLUTELY NUTS
DISGRACE TO OUR NATION
ANGRY PEOPLE
HIGHLY CONFLICTED
TOTAL WITCH HUNT
DEMOCRAT THUGS
PURE HARASSMENT
HORRIBLE
PROTECTING CROOKED HILLARY
ILLEGAL


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why do we still have an investigation that was started with fraudulent false information that was paid for by Hillary and the Democrat party? Why are those people not charged? Why?????

Ken a temporary AG is at the presidents digression. I doubt if anyone would have put up such a fuss if Obama made the appointment. Why are liberals such whinners?

Speaking of Trump my hunting partner got some interesting change last week-end.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You'er as bad as Trump.....The investigation is not being paid for by Democrats or Hillary. talk is cheap.... Show me that it is. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The investigation is not being paid by Hillary the fake dossier was paid for by Hillary and the democrat party machine. The whole fake Russian collusion investigation is based on the fake dossier. It allowed them the wire tap. Since the investigation is based on fraud it should have been discontinued the minute we had that information. It's a sham.



> Trump's tirade today....
> TOTAL MESS
> ABSOLUTELY NUTS
> DISGRACE TO OUR NATION
> ...


Since the special council was chosen under fraudulent claims I would agree with all of the above, especially illegal. Since it is illegal those involved in the investigation are democrat thugs and since we call ourselves a nation of laws it is a disgrace to our nation. All of Trumps descriptive terms are correct and so is the protection of Hillary from her crimes.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

